# customs



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

here are 2 customs these bodys came from GLAS TECH INC. http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/hondarosa speedway 
http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/hondarosa speedway 

LOOK AT LAST 2 MODIFIDE BODY ORANGE 1 AND LIME GREEN 1 BOTTOM OF PAGE 2 AND TOP OF PAGE 3 .

AND AT BOTTOM OF PAGE 2 IS THE NEW DERBY WAGONS WITH DENTS AND BENT IN BUMPERS.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Love the derby cars and
the day-glo Mods are wicked cool, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Derby's and Modified's


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's good looking color for a modified, easy to spot on the track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

And the other one is an easy spotter too!!! ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honda you are getting REAL GOOD at this custom slot car stuff now...*

Honda your Hondarosa layout is Great!

You did these two Modified cars up real nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
They look Very Cool Man 

Love your Demo Derby cars. They look very SMASHING!!

Picked up a set of the Derby Cars myself (and some others from this caster) while Rob and I were down visiting you in Indiana. 

He showed me his Lamborghini t-jet body's he was working up....Fletcher loves Lamborghini's so, will be getting some of those next time.

Bob...keep on Slottin' Dude...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL stuff dude.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

more on the way soon.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

more coming this week


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Got all excited about seeing a custom for nothing...whats wrong with you ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*56 chevy*

ok guys here a 56 chevy i painted up enjoy. and ty hilltop for the body ty.
http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/parts lots


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking wagon... Park Lane Hobbies would look good on the side panel, maybe charge for advertising, at least a couple of sliders...  RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet!! See what happens when you take your time.. And the new cam doesn't hurt..We don't have to wait so long to see your customs...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good honda! I've got to get me a couple of them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*another 1*

ok 1 more custom this is another hilltop body but i did the rest 

http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/parts lots


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice customs Honda !!!


----------

